
What Do Consumers Want? Look at Their Selfies - taylorwc
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/08/business/media/what-do-consumers-want-look-at-their-selfies.html
======
mmartinson
Subtly advertising to friends for extremely poor compensation? Imagine your
friends were paid to bring up brands in conversation without letting you know
they were doing it. Maybe they'd find themselves a bit lonely after a while..

